# W12 Turbo?



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

I am about to buy a used Phaeton W12 and have been dying to know one thing. Would it be possible to use the Twin Turbo system of a Bentley Continental on the Phaeton's W12? or are the two versions of the motor not that similar?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (iheartphaetons)*

The parts will 'fit' the engine, but may not fit the chassis
Suggestion: have a custom set-up built. Why: cost less (likely, when compared to OEM Bentley parts) and you're set-up will match your goals.
-Jeffrey Atwood 
C2 Motorsports


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (Jefnes3)*

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_when compared to OEM Bentley parts

Which he can not get in any case.Best case scenario buying a written off Bentley Continental GT.Worst case scenario building your own.
*Bentley will only sell parts to the chassis associated with the part required.*
i.e. You can not walk into a Bentley dealership and say "hey I would like to buy the turbo manifold and downpipe".They would ask you for the chassis # for your bentley and then laugh @ you if you do not provide one.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*Bentley will only sell parts to the chassis associated with the part required.*


Interesting...
-Jeff


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (Jefnes3)*

ahh thats like when people would try to buy buick GNX parts from the dealer for their regular grand nationals, and they required the same thing in order to get parts...otherwise people would build clones from OEM parts and then the 547 limited production number would be useless


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (iheartphaetons)*

That idea went down the drain pretty quickly... does anyone have any ideas on the price range of a custom turbo setup?
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (iheartphaetons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartphaetons* »_That idea went down the drain pretty quickly... does anyone have any ideas on the price range of a custom turbo setup?
Any suggestions are welcome. 

I hope you have a VERY thick wallet.
Jeff, you gonna take on the tuning??








It would be pretty sick!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (iheartphaetons)*

If jeff does the tunning, Id fab that SOB, like stated above, bring your wallet, And i hope its real thick







At least 12k, just in parts.... some could do it cheaper, but to do it right, at least that much, plus labor, and thats the spendy part.... good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_If jeff does the tunning, Id fab that SOB, like stated above, bring your wallet, And i hope its real thick







At least 12k, just in parts.... some could do it cheaper, but to do it right, at least that much, plus labor, and thats the spendy part.... good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks 

Now,where did I put that piggy bank....
Happy Holidays


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (iheartphaetons)*

i was going to say about the same...i'd be 100% up for the job if jeff would tune her....but your looking into the upper teens low 20's to get it all done.....parts and labor


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

just say that you've got a golf w12-650 hehehe


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

 
C2Motorsports can provide you with a full turn-key twin turbo project. Feel free to contact me if you would like to discuss further.
chris
C2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: W12 Turbo? (iheartphaetons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartphaetons* »_That idea went down the drain pretty quickly... does anyone have any ideas on the price range of a custom turbo setup?
Any suggestions are welcome. 

Go to 034 Motorsport in Norcal (San Jose area) : call 510.657.6707 and ask for Javad.I am sure they can make it happen for you


----------

